# Wisconsin any one?



## progmc (Sep 29, 2004)

Got a couple inches sunday night monday am. Any one in central wisconsin.


----------



## bison1973 (Sep 9, 2002)

Hey, I'm in central WI near Marshfield. Did some plowing Monday morning. Where are you located?


----------



## Bradlamby (Nov 19, 2004)

Im in sheboygan and we didnt get any snow yet :realmad: Were are you guys form?


----------



## progmc (Sep 29, 2004)

Im in chippewa falls, also looking to be a sub in my area if any one needs some help.


----------



## schnitz (Dec 3, 2004)

Wausau. Not much on the ground now, but my fingers are crossed for tonight. It's just got to hit the 2" trigger and I'm off!


----------



## progmc (Sep 29, 2004)

Me too 2" is all it takes. suppose to go out tonight but not sure now.


----------

